# Lag spikes are driving me CRAZY!



## Marshall97

Okay, it's been happening for god knows how long now but I'm seriously fed up right now. Right now I just have a Lynksys Wireless adapter. So let's say I'll be playing games like, oh say WoW for example. Literally every 30 seconds I hit damn near ~6000 ping and Im forced to just sit there. But it's not just localized to WoW, ventrilo does it, League of Legends does it. YouTube videos load at breakneck pace, same with any webpage and it's so horribly annoying. I've tried all the easy fixes, turned off Packet QoS scheduler, reset router countless times, reboot computer, and restarted the adapter. I've updated drivers and it never helps it always comes back within a week.


----------



## FuryRosewood

is this a wired or wireless connection? router brand/model? i had all kinds of issues with dlink...also did with my linksys till i loaded ddwrt on it..


----------

